# Kensington Three-Number Notebook Locks



## jmbcomms (Jan 2, 2009)

After seeing how easy it is to get Kensington keyed notebook locks open, I am switching to a three-number Kensington lock for my upcoming trip...but I can't figure it out (bought it a few years ago and discarded packaging). It has a flip switch on the bottom with red and green markings on either side, and a green mark on the side where the numbers line up. How do I set it? Cannot find instructions on Kensington site. Also have a 4-digit Defcon lock, much easier to use, but it won't be back in the office until after I leave, and I'm gone 6 weeks. Thanks!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Does this help any:

To Personalize or Change your Notebook ComboSaver™ combination:

1. Rotate the combination wheels to the current code. The pre-set factory code is 000.
2. Press the reset button at the end of the lock body -- just look for the Kensington logo (a small picture of a padlock with a K inside it.)
3. While pressing the reset button, set your combination to a number of your choice aligned with the black line. In setting the combination, choose something that is easy to remember.

IMPORTANT: Do not let go of the reset button while setting the combination. If the button is released while you are setting the combination, the ComboSaver will set to a combination that you may not have specified.

4. Release the reset button. Your new combination is now set.

*If you have the new Combo Saver follow these steps.

1) To change the combination flip the switch to the red dot.

2) Set the combination to the desired numbers aligning it with the arrow.

3) Flip the switch back to the green dot.

Your combination is now set.*

Found here.


----------



## jmbcomms (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks... the good news is that I set my combination, got it hooked up, then got it to disconnect. I then reattached it but now it won't disconnect with the specific code I had entered (wife's birthday). My concern is that it hadn't recorded the new combination until after I thought it did, as I was flicking the numbers. Fortunately this is on a backup laptop in my office; the DEFCON lock on my main laptop is more intuitive and it's all set for my next trip.

Short of a hacksaw, any suggestions for getting the backup off again? Thanks...

Jeff ([email protected])


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Sounds like you may not be the only one with this problem.


----------



## jmbcomms (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Chuck. I guess I'm happy to have a Defcon on my other system. I suppose I will hacksaw or dremel this thing when I get back. Thanks again...


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You're welcome.

You can mark this thread as solved or wait to see if anyone has any suggestions for getting it off.


----------



## jmbcomms (Jan 2, 2009)

I'll wait, since it's not urgent. Thanks again Chuck.


----------

